# d3100 kit lens autofocusing issue



## htmarley (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi guys, 

I'm brand new at this so I apologize for sounding like a complete noob but I had a quick question. I just got my d3100 with the 18-55mm kit lens in the mail today. I spent all afternoon playing around with it in manual mode with the lens focus set to manual as well. I didn't notice until just now when I set the lens (and the camera) back to auto mode that everything was still coming out blurry. 

So basically.. when you push the shutter release button down halfway, it's not just supposed to click softly twice and not do anything, right?  There's supposed to be motor sounds and the front bit moves in and out to focus?

Halp!


----------



## COLTSFANATIC1 (Apr 4, 2012)

read the manual befor playing with it, and yes when in auto mode, if the shutter buttton is pressed half way the lens should focus, and you should here a beep. once you here the beep press the shutter button the rest of the way to take the picture.


----------



## RedVixen81 (Apr 4, 2012)

I have had this happen myself with the same model of camera...from what i noticed is that sometimes when the lens, even on AF, i would have to manually adjust the focus a little bit for it to focus correctly in AF.


----------



## KmH (Apr 4, 2012)

Your D3100 didn't come with a hard copy user's manual. The user's manual is a PDF file on the software disc that came with your  D3100.

Pages 55-63 of the D3100 user's manual describe the focus options your D3100 offers you. There is a camera setting for manual focus, in addition to the AF/MF switch on the lens. If the camera is set to MF, the lens will not AF if the switch on the lens is set to AF.

You can reset all the Shooting Options. See page 131 of your user's manual.


----------



## htmarley (Apr 4, 2012)

Ohh ok thanks! I read the paper manual that came with it but it seemed really brief and not that comprehensive. I'll check out the pdf one.


----------



## htmarley (Apr 4, 2012)

Ok, I am an absolute idiot. I had the lens set to A and the camera in auto but the focus mode set to manual. 

I'm going to go be quiet and read the big manual now. -_-


----------



## KmH (Apr 4, 2012)

RedVixen81 said:


> I have had this happen myself with the same model of camera...from what i noticed is that sometimes when the lens, even on AF, i would have to manually adjust the focus a little bit for it to focus correctly in AF.


That indicates a malfunctioning lens.


----------

